# Street Rods Or Antique



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ve seen a lot of hobbies dicussed here, so are there any other 'car' people here?

Does anyone else own a Hot Rod, Street Rod or Original vehicles?

For me the local cruises are fun places to go at night with or without your car. Mini shows.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

We don't own a hot rod, street rod etc... But we go to the Ocean City, Md Cruise In every year for the last 3 years in May and in October. Just love seeing all the different types of cars there. Last year we stayed at Frontier Town in the Outback, only about 5 minutes away from all the activites. We live only 40 min from OC.
My father-in-law has a couple of cars that he shows.

Will
BTW.. We did just get a 1995 Camaro with t-tops that we plan to do a few things to but nothin major. We are planning to go again this year.
http://www.specialeventpro.com/crusin.html


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

The last one I redid was 20 some years ago. It was a 1957 Ford pickup that I did a frame off restoration on. What I did was to use a 1977 F-150 4x4(wrecked) and the body off the 57. Had the best off both the 57 body and the brakes, steering, electrical, ect of the 1977. Kept it for many years then sold it in 1985 for 8500.00, still wish I had it. The one before that was a 1973 LT camaro which I also restored and sold. I am considering buying a 1986 3/4 ton suburban that has a 6.2 desiel. Went and looked at it and the body is good and solid but needs the motor rebuilt and interior work. Does anyone know what the pulling rating is on a 1985 3/4 ton deseil suburban?? Kirk


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Car guy here









I own a 66 Mustang basically all orginal..well maybe increased the number of ponies under the hood and put some nice Al rims on. I have some before and after pics in the old gallery.

It took me 4 years to restore and the car rolled 400,000 miles !!!!

Options:

Lots of horsepower
More Horsepower








Disc front brakes - 4 piston
Woodgrain steering wheel
Rally Pack
CD radio hidden in the glove box orginal AM still works
More Horsepower









Thor


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm the husband - - 76 big block cougar in shop
72 big block ranchero in front of shop
79 ranchero sold
79 el camino sold
82 xj6 jag 350 chevy sold
78 corvette custom body sold 
87 corvette sold
73 mach 1 mustang 429 (scary ride) very sold

I'm his wife --- I have a Jeep Wrangler I'm customizing. It'll make his "old rods"
look like matchbox toys when I'm done with it!!!!


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

1962 Corvette here... Ermine white with red interior and black top... almost all original with exception of motor... great driver car.... one that I bought to drive not keep as a museum piece... will post a couple of photos in my album...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well its not a classic, though one day I hope it will be. I have an original 1988 Chrysler LeBaron GTC Convertible with the original 80,000 miles on it. From all the research I've been able to do there were only 650 of these made in that year with that configuration. If nothing else its a blast to drive when the sun is out and so far no major problems. Far from a classic though but its a keeper since my mom bought it new.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

member of BMWCCA. Autocross and track my "race" car as often as possible. (Lime Rock CT, and Watkins Glen NY) Built a few "kit cars" back in the late 80's (turned an old Mustang II into a AC Cobra, and a Pontiac Fiero into a Ferrari look a like)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

84 Monte Carlo SS w/ 32K original miles. Got three 2nd place plaques for showing it in the stock class at the Super Chevy Shows. Sits in the garage with a cover on it mostly


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a 1973 Dodge Challenger purchsed new in Feb 74 as a leftover for 3600 dollars. No its not original anymore but I can make it again if I desire.

Currently I am building a 1952 Chev 1/2 ton PU Street Rod. Mustang II front suspension, corvette rear sospension, LT 1 engine with 700 R4 trans.

My oldest son built a 1988 Full size Chev. PU. It has a 3 1/2 in dody drop, suicide doors, shaved door handles. He designed and built his own four link suspension with air bags for the rear. Front suspension also lowered and bagged. Every bolt and wire was off the truck, it was basically a ground up restoration of a truck that has 220,000 miles on it. As the kids say it lays frame and tucks 20 in tires. Street Trucks magazine shot pics of it and we are waiting for them to get published.

My other son is currently doing a 88 S 10 blazer.

Also in my garage is a 68 Chev PU being restored by my brother and oldest son.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

CA Jim! I've got a very babied '87 SS Monte Carlo. I bought it brand new when I got out of the military. My son is currently driving it and pouring some money into it. I love that car!

People follow me around in it and try to buy it all the time!


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Just got rid of my '91 Cadillac Allante. 57k mi and immaculate. It's been over six months and I still miss it terribly, get misty just thinking about her. Had to let it go do to finacial reverses. Sometimes, I feel I should have let the house go instead. I should have just moved into the Outback. But then it wouldn't have had a garage. At least it went to a good home.

drifter


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Drifter

Maybe the Caddy could also be your TV.

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

JOLLY: Yeah they sure are nice looking and driving cars. My Dad bought this one new too in 84 and hardly drove it. After sitting covered in my Grandfathers garage for years, and then the St. Louis Auto Museum for even more years, he gave it to me 3 years ago with 29,800 original miles on it.

It's completely stock and looks almost new. I still have the original tires, and even alot of the other items on the car are still original like the brakes! Still stops and runs fine.







I highly approve of Dad giving these to their sons


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

1972 Dodge Charger SE , purchased from original owner in Los Lunas, NM. in 1997. Brought back to Michigan , car was your typical desert car , everything there, but shot!

It took me five years, and a ton of money (71-4 Mopar B-Bodies are expensive to restore correctly) finished in time to be in the Chrysler corporate display at the 2002 Woodward Dream Cruise.

400 Magnum
4 Speed pistol grip
3.55 Sure Grip

Under "show pics", 2005 Detroit Autorama,NOMM display(It's the green Charger with the white vinyl top!) http://440sixpack.com/


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

CA Jim...sounds like one sweet car! Got any pics?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

NDJollyMon said:


> CA Jim...sounds like one sweet car! Got any pics?
> [snapback]32075[/snapback]​


Of course! I'll post em when I get home









Our2girls: That is one sweet looking Mopar


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Jim,

Thanks!!

Mike


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

> Maybe the Caddy could also be your TV.


I don't think she had the power (200 ponies & 300 lb torque) or the suspension. But for a little 2800 lb roadster with < a 100 in wb she was fun to drive and a chick magnet. Just not very practical. Who needs practicality?

drifter


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Jolly - Here's a couple for ya


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

No classics or street rods right now, but I live 2 miles from Chip Foose's shop and every time I drive by and see some eye candy I get the urge to build something cool. Of course that sharp pain in my bank account brings me back to reality.

Doug: About 4 years ago I took my first hit from the Autocross crack pipe and I haven't been the same since. I have a SCCA ST2 Miata that I race every chance I get:

Miata

If anyone wants a fun budget sportscar (and you don't have a big ego), you can't beat a Miata.

Kevin P.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I just sold a 1980 Mercedes Benz 240 D that was in great condition, only about 100k miles. Even had the complete original first aid kit located in the hatch on the rear window deck.

I now have a '86 Jeep CJ7 that's in great condition, almost stock.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

I put a couple of photos in the gallery... more to follow...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

CA Jim...that one was my FAVORITE COLOR!
Mine ended up being Maroon. Nice, but blue was nicer!

Sweet lookin' ride!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We are in the process of restoring a 1951 Ford Custom Deluxe Tudor Coupe. My Father-In-Law bought it new and has owned it the entire time. It has sat in a lean-to shed on his farm since 1976. I would say he got his money's worth out of it as it was completely worn-out. A few years ago my Brother-In-Law took a shot at restoring it but gave up. Unfortunately, he had already disassembled all of the interior and most of the body. When I agreed to take it on it amounted to a very complex puzzle of a 1951 Ford CUstom Deluxe Tudor Coupe. We found a guy that does slow and methodical restoration work and he and I have teamed to build this thing. The body is now completely straightened and I have ordered a new interior for it. The engine is being magna-fluxed as we speak. The rest of it has been put together but I am having trouble finding trim pieces. I buy all I can from Ebay.

When it is finished we will have about 2 1/2 times more in the car than it is worth but it will be a family heirloom with an interesting hitory.

Reverie


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Reverie said:


> We are in the process of restoring a 1951 Ford Custom Deluxe Tudor Coupe. My Father-In-Law bought it new and has owned it the entire time. It has sat in a lean-to shed on his farm since 1976. I would say he got his money's worth out of it as it was completely worn-out. A few years ago my Brother-In-Law took a shot at restoring it but gave up. Unfortunately, he had already disassembled all of the interior and most of the body. When I agreed to take it on it amounted to a very complex puzzle of a 1951 Ford CUstom Deluxe Tudor Coupe. We found a guy that does slow and methodical restoration work and he and I have teamed to build this thing. The body is now completely straightened and I have ordered a new interior for it. The engine is being magna-fluxed as we speak. The rest of it has been put together but I am having trouble finding trim pieces. I buy all I can from Ebay.
> 
> When it is finished we will have about 2 1/2 times more in the car than it is worth but it will be a family heirloom with an interesting hitory.
> 
> ...


That is awesome! My dad just bought a 1924 Ford Model T about a week ago. His new baby. He is in heaven! He's always loved old cars. He used to have a 72 Chevelle. When we were kids we werent even allowed to walk past it w/ our bikes! LOL Dad is out in the garage everyday fixing up his new Hot Rod







Just wanted to share!








jewel


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

I currently have a 1970 VW Beetle in the shop getting a frame off restore. Poor thing, when I bought it, you could watch the pavement go by under your feet. It runs great, well at least the last time I saw it 8 months ago.







A guy that I know has a shop that he works in during his off time. He works for another shop 9-5. So with that I have no idea when it will be complete. Actually I hope it will still take him some more time because I hit the Beetle stash for our down payment on the Outback.

Chris


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Finally posted picture of my car in my gallery.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Finally posted picture of my car in my gallery.
> [snapback]39571[/snapback]​


Looks beautiful John!! 383??

I've always been a big Mopar fan

Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

340 was the biggest in 73, unfortunatly. But it has a cam with a 500 lift, solid lifters, aluminum intake and hooker headers. 50,000 miles, orignal paint etc.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I had a '76 Firebird Esprit that my Aunt sold me. My Dad and I fixed it up. Was a fun car.

Sold it years ago when I needed money for college. Recently I have thinking about a late 80's or early 90's convertible Z28 or Trans Am.

Love the detroit Horsepower!

Wayne


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 3, 2005)

We have a 1949 Willys Cj3a with a Buick v6. Any other Willys/Jeep gearheads out there?

Also, a 1958 Ford pickup that's rusting away in our backyard. Was my grandpa's, my dad's and now mine (project for someday).


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Major car guy here.

Nothing really exciting in my stable right now, but I have been looking seriously at doing a Factory Five Racing Cobra replica sometime in the future.









The cost of the car isn't that bad, but the pound (OK, pounds) of flesh my DW would extract could be painful!









Anyway, as I tell her, if the alternative is a classic Ferrari, it really isn't that bad a deal!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I've got a 67 GTO centerpost 6.5L, Hurst Dual Gate...

I've done some restoration work on it years ago, but just don't have the time since I have DW & DD. Can't decide wheither to keep it, or let it go. I had some people show an interest in purchase, but I still have mixed feelings on selling it, (sort of like a old pet). I've had the car since about 1972.

Dreamtimers


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

I have all the parts to a 57 chevy bel-air 2 dr post in my garage. If I could only get the time and money to put it all back together. I took it all down for a frame-off restoration, got everything bead and/or sand blasted and have'nt started back with it yet.


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Custom built motorcycle with a twist. Yamaha drivetrain not Harley. So it starts everytime and has never given me any trouble.


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello!

I have a 1971 Charger with a 500ci stroker motor, TCI trans with a 3500 stall, 4:30 posi and tunnel ram. It has factory leather buckets and 3 speed slap stick, and Rallye dash. I near the motor city and we have quite a few cruise nights and car nights at different locations. She is a beast on the street or strip and I must admit I love spanking those kiddies in their really rare (1 of 1 million made







) blue ovals and bow ties!

No offence to any Ford or Chevy fans here, but Mother Mopar needs a little love too.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

After reading Reveries post mentioning his 51 Ford, I figured he could fill us in more here about it. Anyone else car people that have not put it here yet?


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

1965 Mustang Fastback that I rebult with my wifes Uncle, I have owend it for 11 years and we started working on it in 99, and it is known around the house here as (The Other Woman) It has a 289 4 barral with a 4 speed.

Rob


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Major car guy here.
> 
> Nothing really exciting in my stable right now, but I have been looking seriously at doing a Factory Five Racing Cobra replica sometime in the future.
> 
> ...


Come on over PDX - I will let you take her out of the stable.










This will fly even on a conveyor moving backwards







+140mph (as high as the speedo goes)

Please do not look at the plate









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome Thor








The oldest daughter went apes when see saw that

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Awesome Thor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All Orginal







- maybe the rims and a small hood mod...ok the engine has been done up a wee bit as well







Nothing like a K code block done up a wee bit. She will break loose going from 2nd to 3rd







oh the tickets









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What a beautiful 'stang, Thor!









You know, I may have to reconsider some of what I have said about you in the past...

I said 'some', OK?!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

kjp1969 said:


> Miata
> 
> If anyone wants a fun budget sportscar (and you don't have a big ego), you can't beat a Miata.
> 
> ...


OK, Kevin - you convinced me to get the Hensley (and you were spot on about that) but I already have the Miata (about which you are also absolutely on the mark). Smart guy!









Life just didn't allow one when they first released....but the dreams didn't cost a penny, nor did they ever fade. A promotion finally made it possible in 2000 and I discovered that they are deceivingly affordable - could have had it years before. Someday she'll be a 'classic' but, for now - everyone in Southern NH knows that little green Miata is part of who I am. I did have a momentary lapse when it actually came time that I could buy her. I looked at the Honda S2000. Once I drove "my Miata", I took my name of the Honda waiting list - never even drove one. Right decision, Wolfie! Miata owners don't have big egos - and everyone else seems to know it. The big ego roadster owners have Beemers & Boxsters. Few people will walk up to one of them just to say "hi, nice car" but I've never been anywhere that I didn't have lots of folks come up and just start chatting. There's also an unwritten rule that everyone follows - Miata drivers always wave to each other when on the road. We're a down-to-earth, friendly bunch. Hey, kinda like OBers.

When I finally bought her (in a raging NE March blizzard), I kidded that "she's the MGB I never had...except she runs". Truth is....that's no joke! She's even BRG w/tan interior. I lived with a 1952 MGTD for 6 years. Beautiful car and great fun to take to shows or out for a Sat. jaunt...if we could her started. Most of the time she just sat pretty in the garage 'cuz those BL engines weren't worth a da**. Fun car to have had...for awhile - but I LOVE MY MIATA!!! (btw, she's finally out of winter storage and enjoying stretching her wings on these recent warm days. Makes driving 1 1/2 to work FUN.)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Bang for your buck. Bang for fun, you cannot beat this......










The car is an absolute blast to drive. It is not extremely quick but handles like a go-cart and the driving pleasure is what this car is all about.

Do I have a problem with cars........what can I say I am a car guy









Thor


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

"There's also an unwritten rule that everyone follows - Miata drivers always wave to each other when on the road. We're a down-to-earth, friendly bunch. Hey, kinda like OBers. "

Back in 73, my Dad bought his only "non-Chrysler product" a 66 Corvette 327/350 horse 4-speed coupe (Laguna Blue).

I remember the "wave" very well, it was a Corvette think WAAAAAAY back









He currently has a 71 340 4 speed 'Cuda with factory front and rear spoilers, SHAKER hood and billboards. It is his baby. The guy is 63 years old, has a 340 'Cuda and a HEMI 300C.

I have the Charger, my younger brother has a 67 383 Dodge Coronet. You poke us "boys" as my Mom say's, and we all bleed Chrysler blue!!!!

The 300 would spank that old Plymouth pretty hard at the strip...TRUST ME!!

I have one cool Dad!!

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> Bang for your buck. Bang for fun, you cannot beat this......
> 
> ...


VERY pretty...looks like fun. Our babies would look rather pretty sitting under the NH Autumn trees together - don't ya' think?









The Miata isn't a Boxster....but, man, it IS fun to drive. She drops right down into and becomes part of the road at about 60...settles in and is happiest at ~75...and I did have it up to - uh - 100







(once - 'cuz I could). I would LOVE to take her to one of those defensive/emergency driving skills courses they give to us civilians at the race tracks. Just haven't found one close by - yet.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfie,

As a former Miata owner myself (a white '91), I agree with everything you say! The Miata is pure sports car. Great fun, with no pretense. It was a sad day when I watched ours drive off into the sunset, but there will be another...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wolfie,
> 
> As a former Miata owner myself (a white '91), I agree with everything you say! The Miata is pure sports car. Great fun, with no pretense. It was a sad day when I watched ours drive off into the sunset, but there will be another...
> 
> ...


My condolences. That would be like tearing out part of my heart. Only chance of this Miata Mama's toy "driving off into the sunset" is if another one drives right in behind it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It looks like we share something in common.... the love of open roof driving. When you are in a roadster it isn't about getting from point A to point B but how much fun you have doing it.









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> It looks like we share something in common.... the love of open roof driving. When you are in a roadster it isn't about getting from point A to point B but how much fun you have doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoken with such eloquence! That's what makes driving to work all summer tolerable....I'm in the Miata!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just spent the whole morning checking out the papers and internet for Miata deals. This is not a good sign...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX

I know you are a Miata fan ... check out the new Sky









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You sir, are a cruel man.









A Sky... Yeah, I'm pretty sure THAT is going to happen!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> You sir, are a cruel man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignore him, Doug. The cold has gotten to him.

Now, if you're interested in a 2000 BRG/tan interior in excellent condition (mileage is a bit high







)....we can talk. I've had my eyes on the new ones since they came out (tho' I'm definately NOT impressed with the new body style).


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like we share something in common.... the love of open roof driving.Â When you are in a roadster it isn't about getting from point A to point B but how much fun you have doing it.
> ...


There's something therapeutic about putting the top down and letting the wind blow on the way home from work in the summer.







We won't talk about how fast the wind can blow if I don't set the cruise control.









Deb 
2003 Red Miata 6 speed with spoiler and sport trim package


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sweeeeeeeeet







ride and a 6 speed to boot









Top down, ---- It snowed today arrrrrh









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It poured today! ....and is forecasted to sn** tonight and maybe tomorrow. But, gotta say, I test drove mine in the blizzard with the top down. Salewoman thought she was pretty smart - after all was said & done (including the cryin') she said "yeah, I knew you were gonna buy when you came back & the top was down!"









Not sure when they changed it, but the 6 speed was 1st available on the 2000 Special Edition. OOOOOH - how I wanted that....w/16 inch wheels, too (but the S/E only came in ...uh....purple and just couldn't do that after seeing the BRG.) AFTER buying, discovered that the then-6 Speed was the same as the 5 - only the gear ratio had been changed. The current model has a true 6th speed added AND 16in wheels....and a souped up engine.....all standard ! The down side - the new body style....and no BRG. Oh-heavy-sigh


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Thor said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No top down today though, it didn't even get out of the garage.







It was 30*, windy and spitting snow here today.







Tomorrow looks more hopeful for the Miata to go out and play.

Deb


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We still on a Miata?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> We still on a Miata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent!

Let's see, the Miata sub-tribe members would be:
kjp1969 (yr/color?)
CamperFan (2003 Red/Black)
Wolfwood (2000 BRG/Tan)
PDX-Doug ("past Owner" - not "Ex-Owner")

Honorary Miata sub-tribe-ship to:
Thor (clearly has the proper level of appreciation)
tdvffjohn (revoked)

Any one else out there?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not me, no way


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Not me, no way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see - I gave you the benefit of the doubt and thought you'd just mis-spelled "own".







Guess you're just not all I thought you were. My mistake...
















YES - we're still ON the Miata!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Now, if you're interested in a 2000 BRG/tan interior in excellent condition (mileage is a bit high
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk to me, babe!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Now, if you're interested in a 2000 BRG/tan interior in excellent condition (mileage is a bit highÂ
> ...


What would you like to hear? 
(I must be in some kind of time-continuum...can't believe I'm even entertaining this discussion...ARGGGGHHHH ...... I'm melting ...... melting!)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> can't believe I'm even entertaining this discussion...


It did strike me as a little odd, Wolfie!









If you have totally taken leave of your senses, and are serious, why don't you PM me with specifics (Miles, price, etc.).

PDX_Shannon would think I am nuts, but I *REALLY* wanted a BRG when we bought the first one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> can't believe I'm even entertaining this discussion...


It did strike me as a little odd, Wolfie!









If you have totally taken leave of your senses, and are serious, why don't you PM me with specifics (Miles, price, etc.).

PDX_Shannon would think I am nuts, but I *REALLY* wanted a BRG when we bought the first one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> If you have totally taken leave of your senses, and are serious, why don't you PM me with specifics (Miles, price, etc.).
> [snapback]98739[/snapback]​


I will do that....let me talk this over with KB...
Actually, could be a path to a new one....depending on whether the bank account can handle yet another car payment (the Miata is the only one that IS paid for)

I ssure you, I would NEVER joke about something so serious!



PDX_Doug said:


> PDX_Shannon would think I am nuts, but I *REALLY* wanted a BRG when we bought the first one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you did


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

1971 Charger 500ci stroker, 4:30 locker


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

1969 Big Block Nova (427) - Mostly done. In process of adding a gear vendors OD unit.

1955 F100 currently in pieces all over my shop. Will have a big block chevy.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > We still on a Miata?
> ...


Mine is a '92 with coilover suspension, swaybars, intake and exhaust. I autocross it about 10-12 times per year, and on a good day I'm mid-pack in my class. I'm eyeing a turbocharger or supercharger, but I need a bit of coin with no place to put it before that happens.

By the way, if anyone is interested in high performance driving, autocross is the best, cheapest, lowest risk motorsport out there, and it's an absolute blast too. The driving skills really translate to daily driving, as well. And if you have a Miata and HAVEN'T autocrossed it, you're just denying your car its natural habitat. If you thought a twisty road was fun, you ain't seen nothing until you've been on an autocross track!

Kevin P.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

kjp1969 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > tdvffjohn said:
> ...


Sign me up!!!

by the way - You're the Tribal Chief!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll second that, Kevin!
It is a blast...

Not quite as much fun as Pro Rallye, but then that 'low-risk' thing doesn't apply there either!









I have been eyeing the Spec Miata series as well. Seems pretty affordable, and it is real racing!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Gonna have to to do this with 3 posts. Sons 88 S 10 Blazer..41/2 in body drop and air bag suspension


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My 52 Chev PU, corvette rear suspension, 350 LT1, overdrive trans, mustang 2 front suspension


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This is my brothers 68 Chevy PU, ground up restoration with 350, 330 hp crate engine

These last 3 are what is going on in my garage right now. In my gallery you will find my older sons 88 Chevy PU custom and my 73 Challenger (one owner)

John

PS. for HatCityHoseHauler, see the FD exhaust fan on the floor, repainted and a friend gold leafed it for our ladder truck.

OK , why is the last one so small? anyone fix for me?


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

Let's see, I've had a variety of old cars over the years... My first was a '55 Willys Wagon, then there was a 1970 Buick Skylark 2 door, then there was a 1946 Ford PU, a 1940 Ford Tudor Sedan, 2 1956 Buick specials, one a 4 door and the other a four door hardtop, a 1956 Buick Super 2 door hardtop, and my newest aquisition is the 1964 Chevy Malibu, 4 door (it was a gift). My daily driver is one of these pictured below... and I can carry a Miata as a "spare" with this one


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> OK , why is the last one so small? anyone fix for me?


John,

It looks like you used the URL for the thumbnail in your album.

Happy Trials,

P.S.: DW says I did get the e-mail, she just forgot to tell me. I will check it out when I get home.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John









That will be one sweeeet ride when she is done.









However; check out the next post. Yesterday I drove to Perth and back for a cup of coffee. Round trip about 6hrs









When driving is simply more than getting from A to B.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Talk about having fun - Top down at 120km/h, temp 4C, heater on full. Who cares about the cold when you are this cool









More pics in the gallery - Sorry to make my post so long...I just could not help myself.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pretty cool, Thor!

How's the power and handling?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Doug

The car is an absolute blast to drive. Goes pretty good but a turbo or supercharger would make this car insane. The best thing about this car is a the ride and handling. It is a go-cart on rails. I will not tell you how fast I went because I could get busted but lets say the speedo can read 220km/h









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Doug
> 
> The car is an absolute blast to drive. Goes pretty good but a turbo or supercharger would make this car insane. The best thing about this car is a the ride and handling. It is a go-cart on rails. I will not tell you how fast I went because I could get busted but lets say the speedo can read 220km/h
> 
> ...


Thor, she's beautiful! Sounds like a great cup of coffee! Cold air - top down - heat cranked. And, if its just a little too cold for ya', well that's what PolarFleece is for!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome Thor









Don


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice ride Thor!







Looks like it should be a lot of fun to drive. Hope you enjoyed your coffee.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I have an '82 Datsun 280ZX turbo I plan to rebuild and upgrade one day, or it will become a parts car if I can get my hands on the '81 280ZX turbo that was my first car. I traded it off while I was still in high school (13 years ago), but she and I have crossed paths again. I found her sitting in the yard of a repair shop. The owner has not been able to tell me who owns her. Maybe I can bring her home soon (I've only been trying for about a year).

My dad is currently building a '49 Pontiac with a Buick 455. It will not be a super high performance machine but will be a cool cruiser.

He also has an 84 Nissan 300ZX with a Chevy 400 that he runs occasionally at the local 1/8th mile.

He also has a 50 Ford 4dr Custom with 48000 original miles. The engine has never been apart, still has the original paint, interior, etc.

I have also gotten into motorcycles in the last 2 years (I have a Kawasaki Vulcan 800 Classic and my wife has a Honda Shadow 600 VLX).


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

biga said:


> I have an '82 Datsun 280ZX turbo I plan to rebuild and upgrade one day, or it will become a parts car if I can get my hands on the '81 280ZX turbo that was my first car. I traded it off while I was still in high school (13 years ago), but she and I have crossed paths again. I found her sitting in the yard of a repair shop. The owner has not been able to tell me who owns her. Maybe I can bring her home soon (I've only been trying for about a year).
> 
> My dad is currently building a '49 Pontiac with a Buick 455. It will not be a super high performance machine but will be a cool cruiser.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a real nice collection of toys.







Pics









Thor


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Reverie said:


> We are in the process of restoring a 1951 Ford Custom Deluxe Tudor Coupe. My Father-In-Law bought it new and has owned it the entire time. It has sat in a lean-to shed on his farm since 1976. I would say he got his money's worth out of it as it was completely worn-out. A few years ago my Brother-In-Law took a shot at restoring it but gave up. Unfortunately, he had already disassembled all of the interior and most of the body. When I agreed to take it on it amounted to a very complex puzzle of a 1951 Ford CUstom Deluxe Tudor Coupe. We found a guy that does slow and methodical restoration work and he and I have teamed to build this thing. The body is now completely straightened and I have ordered a new interior for it. The engine is being magna-fluxed as we speak. The rest of it has been put together but I am having trouble finding trim pieces. I buy all I can from Ebay.
> 
> When it is finished we will have about 2 1/2 times more in the car than it is worth but it will be a family heirloom with an interesting hitory.
> 
> ...


Well, the price keeps climbing:

1. We went through four different motors to find one worth rebuilding and even that one had to have some "pin" work done on the channels. I now have a beautiflly overhauled Ford Flathead V8 and enough spare engine parts to fill a dumpster.

2. The body has been the least of the issues. The chrome is second only to the engine in difficulty. I am methodically piecing together all the chrome pieces.

3. The interior is wonderful. I really want to install an aftermarket airconditioner to make it more driveable but my Father-In-Law was crushed when I suggested it.

4. We are going back with the three-on-the-tree with the electronic overdrive.

5. When I am done with this I will take on something slightly less complex. Maybe simplifying the Federal Tax Code, achieving lasting peace in the Middle-East or understanding the terminally Hip commentary of Pee Wee Herman.

Reverie


----------



## Robsaunderseshore (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a 1969 Olds 442 in near original condition. I love to show it and attend rod runs!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Robsaunderseshore said:


> I have a 1969 Olds 442 in near original condition. I love to show it and attend rod runs!
> [snapback]120795[/snapback]​


I love the 442's pic please









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Robsaunderseshore said:


> I have a 1969 Olds 442 in near original condition. I love to show it and attend rod runs!
> [snapback]120795[/snapback]​


Very nice, Rob!








I'm with Thor...Pictures please!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mandm (Mar 15, 2008)

i'm a little late to this party but since I recently joined, I'll add my ride. It is a 1932 chevrolet cabriolet that my dad and I restored (frame off). This is actually the second one we have done, the first was a 1932 chevy 5 window coupe. The cabriolet has a 350 chevy with a tune port fuel injection, 700R transmission, chevy 10 bolt rear w/ 4:11 gears (for the gas mileage!) This is a steel body with fiberglass fenders. The car has a rumble seat too. Lots of chrome and polished aluminum. There is a picture in my gallery if ya want to check it out. Don't have any loaded yet of the motor but you'll get the drift. 
Hope you like it


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

65 396 4spd Corvette convertible. Currently undergoing modernization. C4 suspension with aldan coilovers on all 4 corners, rack & pinion power steering, 2x4 rectangular mandrel bent frame, aluminum block 5.3 with under 100 miles on it.
































Past projects include my first attempt at painting cars









Then there was the 88 Fiero, Corvette yellow with pink pearl ghost flames








And last year I helped build this








Along the way there was also a 70 AMX 390 4spd and a few motorcycles.
Bob


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

STOP ALL READY. you guys are killing me. lets see, 57' chevy sold, 51' ford sold, 77' trams am special edition sold, 96' impala SS you guessed it sold







oh forgot one 72 caddy yea sold. but its all good lots of memories.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I love the pics - Those are some pretty amazing rides

























I just love a great ride. I do not know who has a bigger smile on their face. My youngest is already a "car guy"
















Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

aplvlykat said:


> The last one I redid was 20 some years ago. It was a 1957 Ford pickup that I did a frame off restoration on. What I did was to use a 1977 F-150 4x4(wrecked) and the body off the 57. Had the best off both the 57 body and the brakes, steering, electrical, ect of the 1977. Kept it for many years then sold it in 1985 for 8500.00, still wish I had it. The one before that was a 1973 LT camaro which I also restored and sold. I am considering buying a 1986 3/4 ton suburban that has a 6.2 desiel. Went and looked at it and the body is good and solid but needs the motor rebuilt and interior work. Does anyone know what the pulling rating is on a 1985 3/4 ton deseil suburban?? Kirk


Which transmission is in it. I'm on my 3rd diesel suburban. I've had a 1988 3/4 4x4 with the TH400/4:10 max tow of 10,000lbs. A 1989 1/2 2wd 700r4 with 3:43 max tow of not much, and a 1985 1/2 4x4 TH350/3:73 max tow of 8,000 lbs. I'm helping a friend build a 1988 3/4 4x4 with a banks sidewinder kit. James


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Thor said:


> <{POST_SNAPBACK}>[/post][/right]


Come on over PDX - I will let you take her out of the stable.










This will fly even on a conveyor moving backwards







+140mph (as high as the speedo goes)

Please do not look at the plate









Thor
[/quote]
Nice Thor;

I had a 64.5 when I was in high school. It was only a 6-banger with a 3 speed manual, but I loved that car. The interior was very close to yours, (dash was a little different). Had a small fender bender on a wet street, and dad wouldn't let me fix it. We traded it for a 6.5l 67 GTO centerpost. I still miss it, but the Goat was a lot of fun. _(I still have, Just don't have it ready for driving.)_
Dave


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

In the catagory of "cars I wish I never sold", I had a 1968 Mustang GT fast back w/a 390, candy apple red with white c-stripes. When I had it totally rebuilt in 1984, I had the words "Just horsin around" painted on the rear valance panel. I won three awards, one at the 20th anniversary 1984 mustang show at the big Rhode Island Tasca Ford dealership. And while I was there, I drooled all over a '69 Boss 429 w/ 4 inch exhaust, that had to run on 102 octane.....After I sold it, the new owner was hit by a drunk driver in a 1 ton wrecker. He told the investigating officer he was "trying to read the writing on the back of the car, by the tail lights"









I'll try and find pictures, but it will probably make me cry.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

See first post but I m one of the rarer people. I never sold the new car I bought when I was 18 and never will. I smile ear to ear watching my sons taking it out. The good thing is, they are actually a little afraid of the power









John

The Outback in the pic is another story, that was replaced almost 3 years ago


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ooooooh, man! You guys know how to pull it out don't you? You just had to pull this thread up, didn't you?!









It's not here yet (maybe by this weekend) and I've been resisting the urge to let ya'll know this .... BUT .... after waiting 3 years, my 2000 Highland Green/Tan Miata has been traded in on a 2008 Galaxy Gray Mica MX5 Miata with Black RAG TOP and interior. No Retractable Hard Top here!!! I have some difficulty driving the stick/pattern any more ... and the new MX5 has a dual transmission ... both Auto & Manual ... no pattern on the stick (just bump it forward or back) and no manual clutch. So even on my "bad days", I should be able to handle an automatic!! I haven't been able to drive my green baby much in the last year or so .... THIS one *WILL* be driven!!

<yeah...yeah! I'll post pix when she comes home







>


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

When is she coming home...inquiring minds would like to know

Thor


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm not sure if it counts or not, but we owned this sweet little ride for an hour or so, until we decided to take the cash instead. We won her in a raffle.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

These were a few of my favourites from my "Before Kids" years... hey, nothing wrong with minvans right.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

TitanFlyer said:


> These were a few of my favourites from my "Before Kids" years... hey, nothing wrong with minvans right.


65 AC/Cobra? Porsche boxster also a 65? James


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> These were a few of my favourites from my "Before Kids" years... hey, nothing wrong with minvans right.


65 AC/Cobra? Porsche boxster also a 65? James
[/quote]
On the last photo, is that a plain cop car in the background waiting on you to pull out???

Nothing says " I _Don't_ need a ticket, quite like a mini-van".


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> 65 AC/Cobra? Porsche boxster also a 65? James


Well, both were replicas... VERY good automobiles, but still just imitations of the real things. If I could have afforded the real things I would be posting in the Prevost forums right now.. lol.

The 1965 AC Cobra is actually a Superformance Cobra, made as a whole in South Africa minus drivetrain and then shipped here to have one put in. That is a Keith Craft built all aluminum monster in there.. 351 Dart Race Block and custom scratch built fuel injection system. That car was downright dangerous... I could hear it whisper to me every time I got in and fired it up... "This time, I will kill you...", so I decided it was time for it to go. Plus, I had no idea how any of that crap in the hood worked, and couldn't afford to replace it.

The Porsche is an Intermeccanica, a coach built replica of a 1958 356 Speedster with a Cararra package. It was my favourite car for cruising around in and couldn't have gotten more attention if there was a naked stripper on the hood.

My real passion has been aviation, but unfortunately, also a MUCHO expensive hobby and of course ownership is out of my reach. Lets see how this camping thing comes together for my family. I think it will be memories rather than horsepowwer that I get my thrills from...

James


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Dreamtimers said:


> On the last photo, is that a plain cop car in the background waiting on you to pull out???
> 
> Nothing says " I _Don't_ need a ticket, quite like a mini-van".


Yep, neighbor is a LEO. He teaches driving skills at the academy, but never did take me up on my request to show me what my cars could really do. He is about the nicest guy I have ever met, but totally by the book kind of guy.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

My brother bought a factoryfive cobra kit car using a 5.0 mustang donor car for engine and drive train. I always wanted a gt40 but settled for a fiat 1800. James


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

My Two Favorites of all times.. For me 69/70 was the last year they made cars with American Character and Spirit. 
Bye Bye miss American pie... 1971
Just cant see the new mustangs, chargers, etc ..ever replacing the originals as classics.

1970 Chevelle LS6










1970 GTO


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> When is she coming home...inquiring minds would like to know
> 
> Thor


Apparently...not today







....so the hope is for Tuesday. She's coming in from CA and, based on the weather reports across the country, I hope they've had her well under cover! It's killing me but I'll wait - - if it means getting her here safely!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

My Brother & I have a couple Model A Antique Cars.......
*Our Huckster Truck*








*
Our Roadster Pickup*









Our Grandfather had a couple...... of which one will be for sale......one we will be Buying and adding to our collection.....

*Our Next addition, will be The Woody Station Wagon (my Favorite!!*








*
One that may be for sale.......*
Roadster Deluxe (it is a Grand National Senior Car)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would dare guess you go to Hershey and or Carlisle


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> I would dare guess you go to Hershey and or Carlisle


Yes we have as well as to some national shows down south.......

We haven't in the last couple of years..........When my Grandfather was alive we would do quite a few shows a year with Him......They were his Passion and our subsequent interest. We are both stretched time wise, with our children........so we do a couple of local shows and our local parades, and that's about it anymore................

Hope to do more when the children get older and my time frees up some.........but for now......we can't


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

For me, spring Carlisle signifies spring is here and Fall Hershey signifies the end of the summer car season. On the bright side, Spring Carlisle is but a few weeks away.







Let the walking begin.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just lettin' y'all know.....

*WE'RE PICKIN' HER UP* *TONIGHT!!!!*


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I guess I will add my past toys and my father's latest. DW says no more projects.

1958 Bug









1969 Bronco









My dad's 1968 Chevelle SS396


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

clarkely said:


> My Brother & I have a couple Model A Antique Cars.......
> *Our Huckster Truck*
> 
> 
> ...


I am in love......... when can you take me for a ride.

Thor


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

I prefer the "classic muscle cars", mine is a 1971 Dodge Charger, 500 ci stroker motor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Picture is required







........at least so I can see....lol


----------

